

Firm gives $1 million to pro-Romney group, then dissolves - joeyespo
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44011308/ns/politics-decision_2012/t/firm-gives-million-pro-romney-group-then-dissolves/

======
jbooth
Isn't this standard post Citizen's United?

Remember, when people can throw millions around under the table without any
record of it in order to get favors with your tax dollars, that's Freedom.

------
VladRussian
did they file a patent for the method and apparatus of untraceable money
funneling? I'm wondering as "one day" companies is a widely used tool in
Russian economy and thus there is "prior art" that would make the validity of
the patent questionable, or if granted and enforced successfully the patent
would be a strategic threat to the Russian economy.

